# What is the best recurve plunger for a new shooter?



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Shibuya DX.


----------



## DBrewer (Jul 17, 2010)

Beiter is far and away the best, but is also the most expensive at about $120 a pop. AAE Master Plunger and the above mentioned Shibuya DX are both good and run about $30.


----------



## barking mad (Oct 17, 2006)

Greysides said:


> Shibuya DX.


*2

-bm.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

I prefer Shibuya over Beiter. Both have been used to shoot 1350+ scores. Price difference justifies Shibuya.


----------



## Ricce (May 23, 2011)

Shibuya on a olympic recurve

Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigersdad (Jun 13, 2009)

Taking you at your word as a "new shooter" - then get a Hoyt stick on arrow rest. Cheap and reliable. Used and recommended by Rick McKinney, Olympic winner. I have used others but, as I am transitioning back to left-handed, using one now and by doing so, have one less issue to mess with. Should be good for about 10,000 arrows...at that point, go buy a mechanical one.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

tigersdad, I ain't that new!!!! Ken


----------



## yeeha (Nov 23, 2007)

I like the AAE master plunger and have used both that and shibuya


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Len -

AAE/Cavalier Master plunger. You can pay as much as you like, but that one seems to do the job and hold hold up well. without breaking the bank.

Viper1 out.


----------



## elan (Nov 6, 2009)

shibuya dx plunger +1 here


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

Shibuya DX + 2
Beiter + 1


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I've been exceptionally happy with my Spigarelli Secuributton (s). Extremely smooth and the adjustments are both positive and repeatable, plus the scale is very easy to read.

-Grant


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Why buy twice? I got my daughter into a Beiter when she started. The plunger has been joined by a couple more, but she's still using the original one today....in fact, it's the one she shot a 1361 with at the Pan Am games.

+1 for Beiter


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Shibuya DX are really good. I own 4 Beiters which I use for barebow since I constantly change settings for different string positions: split finger, three under, string walking. If I had to tune a bow once and lock it down, a Shibuya would do the trick. I have one on my Olympic rig and my wife's and son's barebows.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Huntmaster said:


> Why buy twice? I got my daughter into a Beiter when she started. The plunger has been joined by a couple more, but she's still using the original one today....in fact, it's the one she shot a 1361 with at the Pan Am games.
> 
> +1 for Beiter


agreed. Cavaliers tend to be more durable than the Shibuya but what makes the beiter by far the best (in archery it is about the only piece of gear I can honestly say is the best without any comparative rivals) is its durability and the fact that it comes with a wrench that allows it to be cranked down on the riser (if only cavalier would do that)

its also the smoothest and unlike the little teflon tips on most other plungers, it really doesn't wear out


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

So would I need the longer Beiter to be used with a Spig ZT rest on a Hoyt GMX riser? Ken


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm not exactly sure on that riser, but most bows use the short one. I know the short one is plenty long and then some for the PSE risers.

Anyone have any idea on that particular riser to help him out?


----------



## mholz (Sep 7, 2005)

I have used the ZT. Since it is a wrap around and the plunger goes through it you will need a longer shaft. The length depends on the riser. You can also change the collar on a Beiter plunger to fit.


----------



## lastickbow (Nov 13, 2007)

Look at the classified posts there is a Shibuya DX listed for $15.00 should work very well for low cost.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

i shoot cavalier and shibuya. the tip on the cavalier is smaller in diameter if that makes a difference. ..sometimes it will if you are shooting very small diameter arrows and having to move the rest very close to the plunger.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

I BOW 2 said:


> So would I need the longer Beiter to be used with a Spig ZT rest on a Hoyt GMX riser? Ken


If you email Beiter, tell them exactly what you are using, they will fairly quickly respond with the correct info.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

there are some archery equipment that you should have to buy only ONCE(unless you have multiple set-ups) in your archery career unless you are really an equipment ho..

....the sight and the plunger is definitely in this category...and for some even the riser..

in my case i have stuck with my PSE X-factors as my main gamers since i first discovered them in 2004..plus an elan and a spig explorer II for barebow..

i also have 5 beiter plungers, 3 ambo apertures, 2 sure-loc supremes and 2 quest-X sights and 1 shibuya ultima recurve..

i bought multiples of some as i really like them and also as spares---but that's just me.. 

PS..i have shibuya DX plungers on my hunting set-ups...


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Oldest piece of equipment that I currently possess which is still in use is a Shibuya dx plunger. Mind you, I've changed the tip probably 10 times and spring a couple of times, plus some screws and perhaps even the barrell. So maybe it's not quite the original, but you get the idea 

I don't want any click adjustment features, and Shibuya is mechanically very, very good, so its easy choice for me. Anything else than Shibuya or Beiter and spares are hard to come by.


----------

